# Greetings from Pakistan



## mmutee (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello VIC. I love this forum and have been reading posts here for quite a while. I am a composer currently working for a radio station here in Pakistan. My fields of interest are Pop, Pop/Rock and film/orchestral music, also Bollywood music. I have given up learning guitar since I didn't have the patience to practice and instead now completely rely on sample libraries.

In the future I plan to record and produce some libraries of my own for the ethnic instruments of my region that are in need of some attention from the global sample library world.


----------



## dgburns (Nov 30, 2013)

mmutee @ Sat Nov 30 said:


> I have given up learning guitar since I didn't have the patience to practice and instead now completely rely on sample libraries.



Well,I say poppycock to that! play the damn guitar! sample guitar libs,to me,are like having sex ,with a condom and with a blowup doll.(err,or so I'm told :roll: )

And ,welcome to the forum,btw  

I figure my collection of guitars will still be worth something in twenty years,likely more with the vintage ones.My sample libs will be long gone in that time.And honestly,guitars are such an accessible instrument,such a pity to reach for the fake stuff imho...

but I digress,I'm super hot for a mesa boogie dual rectifier amp these days...!


----------



## emid (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey mmutee. Welcome to the forum. Countryman here 



mmutee @ Sat Nov 30 said:


> In the future I plan to record and produce some libraries of my own for the ethnic instruments of my region that are in need of some attention from the global sample library world.



That will be awesome. I would love to have one!

Enjoy your time here.


----------



## mmutee (Nov 30, 2013)

A valid argument and I am slightly annoyed by the way technology is altering how art (and music in particular) is produced. But having a VI guitar allows me to put down my ideas much quicker. I have had this problem from the start because I am more into composition than performance.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 30, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Allegro (Nov 30, 2013)

Aha. Karachi! I am from Islamabad. I don't post much here but Welcome to the forum. There is so much information here that your mind will explode with awesomeness!


----------



## mmutee (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome guys.

Allegro, nice to see a Pakistani here. I have been a member since 2011, just never posted until today.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 30, 2013)

Welcome! Sample libraries of Pakistani instruments would be excellent. Hope you do go through with that!


----------

